# Need Tips For Catching Steelies



## Wallygatorslayer (Feb 24, 2006)

I am looking for some tips that might make me a more productive steelhead fisherman. I have tried my hand at catching steelhead probably once or twice a spring for the last few years. I have not been very successful and have only landed a couple of fish and would definitely classify myself as an amateur. I like to fish the Rifle and fish with a spinning rod set up with 10 lb main line followed by a three way swivel and a pencil weight, followed by a 2-3 foot, 8 lb (maxima) leader with an egg fly, wobble glow or #6 hook w/a spawn sack at the end. I cast upstream of the deep pools and places were gravel is visible. Are these correct/good set-ups or am I missing the boat. If anyone has any tips or pictures of there set-up they might be willing share let me know. Good luck this spring and thanks for the help!


----------



## jrundell30 (Jan 7, 2011)

Try a six lb floracarbon leader them steelhead can be very line shy. i would probly go down to a 8 lb main line also. not to sure what size rod you are useing but i use atleast 8'6 rod to give that light line a little better play. Also try useing a slip bobber and drifting deep holes, until they spawn and get up on the gravel beds. Hope this helps you out a little bit.


----------



## country time_85 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds like you got the right idea to me.. Try using a bobber and float your bait just off the bottem, I always used to bottem bounce until my cousin was out-fishing me 3 to 1, now im hooked on floating spawn!!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

country time_85 said:


> Sounds like you got the right idea to me.. Try using a bobber and float your bait just off the bottem, I always used to bottem bounce until my cousin was out-fishing me 3 to 1, now im hooked on floating spawn!!


That can go back and forth on a day to day or even hole by hole basis. I'm a die hard bobber fisherman. But rarely is their a day I spend on the river without drifting bottom w my 8wt loomis..
I personally dont like the 3way swivel rig(line twist,sensitivity). I run my 8# main through the swivel on my pencil sinker, add small bead( keeps sinker off knot) tie swivel,2-3' of leader6-8 sometimes fluro depending on clarity. This allows weight to slide up and down mainline. When fish bites neither one of you feel the sinker.
Good Luck


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

It took me more years than I wanna admit to before I started getting "regular" with catching steelhead and thats still not a lot, its a whole different kinda fishing thats for sure. 



FishKilla419 said:


> ....I personally dont like the 3way swivel rig(line twist,sensitivity). I run my 8# main through the swivel on my pencil sinker, add small bead( keeps sinker off knot) tie swivel,2-3' of leader6-8 sometimes fluro depending on clarity. This allows weight to slide up and down mainline. When fish bites neither one of you feel the sinker.
> Good Luck


 

I feel the same way and now run the same rig as FK does, I think it actually helped my "fishing". I use a 9 to 10.5' rod and run 6# main (p-line CXX) and the same or 6# floro for my leader. I try different length leaders to change drift patterns. Most drift fly's, sometimes I'll tip them with a wax worm.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds like you're on the right track. The Rifle doesn't really have a large run of Steelhead so if you've gotten a few you're probably doing pretty well. I agree with trying to use a float setup, it works quite well. Good luck, the Gup 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanx for the tips! Maybe this year I'll actuall have some luck!  :lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The East side as a whole, is more of a finesse fishery, IMO. I never go heavier then 6lb for main, except in the fall(8lb). I run 4-5lb ultragreen leaders all the time, and mainly run 6 at first light. Bobbers are the way to go on the small tribs, but there are always runs that are best fished with a drift rig.


----------



## Wallygatorslayer (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. I will definitely give the float set-up a try. What are some good floats and how far above the hook should i put the split shots? About how far off the bottom should the bait be floating through a run? Thanks


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

well i would first start by switching to 8lb line for your main line. steelhead can be very picky at times and 10 might be to much. also switch to a 6 lb leader maybe even 5 if there on the gravel. also use about a 5-7 ft leader, always helps me out...good luck


----------

